# Bag to carry body attached to 500mm



## GuyF (Aug 30, 2013)

While my piggybank recovers from ordering a 500mm mk2 and 1.4x mk3 TC today, my idle thoughts turn to how to best carry the lens with my 5D3 attached. I have plenty bags already but nothing that would carry body with lens attached. Not a massive problem but could be a nuisance depending on wind/dust/rain.

I thought either the Tamrac Super Tele Lens Pack or Lowepro Trekker 600 AW II might be good. Either should allow me to carry body'lens without having the hood reversed (not so fussed about also having the TC attached at the same time).

Any thoughts on either bag or horror stories of zips bursting etc.?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II, and I'm quite happy with it. Think Tank also has the Glass Limo.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 30, 2013)

Lightware Z600:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/31371-REG/Lightware_Z600_Z600_Long_lens_600.html


----------



## silvestography (Aug 31, 2013)

I've heard good things about this one:
http://www.guragear.com/bataflae-32l/


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2013)

I use a Lowepro Pro Trekker 400 AW

http://www.lowepro.com/protrekker


----------



## catonmylap (Aug 31, 2013)

I use the Kinesis (kgear.com) modular system: L511 and 500/4 w/ hood reversed & camera attached closes easily; with hood forward you would need the next size up to close, though you could still carry it open (and I have - get's dirty and wet, though). I add various component bags for 200/2.8 & 400/4, tripod & gimbal head, other gear, with or w/out pack frame, all clipped together as needed. 

It takes a bit of research and trial & error to get everything right, but very well made trekking gear. The pack frame is the weakest link, tolerable only for a few short days (but who can carry 20kg of camera gear for all that long? :-*). 

Nice company to interact with. No problems exchanging some pieces that didn't work with my gear. They even did a custom belt-loop for a collapsed monopod, so I could walk with the 500mm in shooting position comfortably (works well for ground animals, not birds). Carried 500/L4 to Africa, Asia, S.A. and all over N.A. over the last 5 years with no issues, no bag failures. 

I have no affiliation with Kinesis other than as satisfied customer. I have not bought anything for several years, because it's all still working fine after 5 years of regular use (I do tend to be very easy on equipment - YMMV).


----------



## GuyF (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll have a poke around the net and see what others are saying about the Tamrac and Lowepro.


----------



## surapon (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear Mr. GuyF
I am very happy of Tenba Both Lens bag and Temba Convertible Backpack for my 600 mm for past 5 years.
Both Difference Functions----But Temba Convertable Backpack is too big to carry on the Airplane , Special the Small airplane.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Tenba-631-811-Long-LL600-Black/dp/B000OK8LHU


----------



## surapon (Aug 31, 2013)

For Temba Convertable Backpack

Surapon
http://www.tenba.com/Products/Shootout-Rolling-Backpack-Large-Black.aspx


----------



## surapon (Aug 31, 2013)

For Temba Convertable Backpack

Surapon
http://www.tenba.com/Products/Shootout-Rolling-Backpack-Large-Black.aspx


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2013)

Gura Gear Bataflae 32L. You can put the 500 with camera attached at one half of the bag and other equipment at the other half.

I finally bought the 26L which holds only the 500mm at one half because it is smaller. But I would like to have a choice...

26L seems the best for air travel. 32L seems better for the field. 

It is expensive though.


----------



## nubu (Aug 31, 2013)

thinkTANK Class Limo is just perfect for my:

5DIII+Grip attached to the EF500/4ISL 
plus 1,4x and 2x Extender 
and the eos m + lens for the wider view
and some small stuff in the outer sleeve
and my mono or tripod on the side...

My standard wildlife emergercy kid for hiking or biking...


----------



## GuyF (Sep 2, 2013)

Surapon, Tron and Nubu et al,

Thanks for the suggestions. Having looked around the web at these bags I think the Lowepro Trekker 600 AW II might be the best one for me. Even though I've just spent crazy money on the 500mm and 1.4x TC I don't want to spend too much on another bag - I've already got four of varying ages and types depending on what's required.

Jeez, this hobby is expensive!


----------



## surapon (Sep 2, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Surapon, Tron and Nubu et al,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. Having looked around the web at these bags I think the Lowepro Trekker 600 AW II might be the best one for me. Even though I've just spent crazy money on the 500mm and 1.4x TC I don't want to spend too much on another bag - I've already got four of varying ages and types depending on what's required.
> 
> Jeez, this hobby is expensive!



You are welcome my friend Mr. GuyF-----Ha, Ha, Ha--You still do not Have Canon EF 1200 mm L Lens yet = $ 120,000 US Dollars + $ 40,000 US Dollars Jeep SUV. to set up this Monster Lens in the Back of the Jeep with Machine Gun Rack( Another 15,000 US Dollars).
But All of us Enjoy the Great Hobby/ Photography --With the Equipment that we already have and will use 120% of their ability = Happy lifes.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2013)

lol ;D Very funny Surapon ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

Click said:


> lol ;D Very funny Surapon ;D



+1

Hilarious! Is that what we are going to eventually end up looking like? ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 2, 2013)

Click said:


> lol ;D Very funny Surapon ;D


Thanks, Dear Click.
Yes, Funny, But Which One ?----But, Please do not tell me that You love that Beautiful Japanese Girl with the Big Gun.
Thanks.
We, The Members of CR are too serious on these CR. posts---Some time, We should have relaxation on the post too.
Here : Please see my Photos, Past and Future of Me, And When I work as Newspaper Photographer( Crazy Surapon)--But Now I am 64 and to be 65 Years Young at heart on this coming October---I still run fast, Form the Bull dog that want to bite me. ----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Plus Another Candid shot in Thailand, That Old man do not understand the words on his T-Shirt----Ha, Ha, Ha---The Best American fast foods restaurant in the world..
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2013)

Dear Surapon

I found the first one, the Canon body, very funny. I especially like the controls on this one. ;D

The Japanese girl is very cute though. 8)

Thank you for making us smile with your good sense of humour.

Click.


----------



## surapon (Sep 2, 2013)

Click said:


> Dear Surapon
> 
> I found the first one, the Canon body, very funny. I especially like the controls on this one. ;D
> 
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Click my friend.
That all the control Buttons , just for the Old Photographer Like Me---Not For you, still young and super strong body Like the young horse. Yes, As the Old age like us, The Small LCD is not matter any more, We never check the Photos that we take on LCD.---because our bad eyes---And We do not care, Just take 10-20 Photos at one same spot, and 1 or 2 of that Photos might be good enough to post( 3'X 5" ) on our Facebook.
Have a great Fun on this US. Holiday.
Surapon


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > lol ;D Very funny Surapon ;D
> ...



I think he likes Burger King better ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha----Thanks Dear Serendipidy---Yes, Burger King are very popular in Thailand ( my Mom+ Dad Country)---And May be he get the Sponsor money from Burger King , to wear this Awesome T-Shirt.---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Sep 7, 2013)

check out the ThinkTank lens transit or some such name.


----------

